# Huntington Beach Meetup - August 6th (Tue)



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Huntington Beach Bonfire
Tue August 6th @ 4:00pm-10:00pm










Get ready Socal SASers for a day of fun and relaxation at Huntington Beach! You are all invited to hang out with a great group of people who are just like you. We can do whatever we want. Lay on the sand. Swim in the ocean. Play catch with footballs and frisbees. Eat and drink. Start a bonfire at sundown. Make smores. Talk about our problems. Get cured by me.

*If you want to come, please RSVP in this thread. PM me for my number to keep in contact and for extra details.*

List of people going:

http://www.meetup.com/shygroup/events/132415652/

ManOfFewWords
FoundAndLost
Valtron
min0taur
illmatic1
Taaylah
irebat
Tia (SAB)
Jenny (SAB)

Maybe going:

basuraeuropea
whatevzers
coffeeandflowers
ocean93
ExotikTamale

*Meetup location (for now)*


> Jack in the Box: 17243 PCH, Sunset Beach, CA


*The exact location on the beach will be texted to everyone prior to 4:00pm. The general location will be near the Jack In The Box.

Supplies:

Bring your own:

*Towels
Chairs
Umbrellas
Coolers
Ice
**Chips 
Favorite drinks
Favorite food
Suntan lotion
* 
Provided:

*Firewood* - FoundAndLost, ManOfFewWords
*Lighter* - FoundAndLost
*Lighter Fluid* - FoundAndLost

*Paper plates* - Valtron
*Forks* - Valtron
*Cups* - Valtron
*Napkins* - Valtron
*Wire* - Valtron
*Foil* - Valtron

*Bottled water* - ManOfFewWords
*2-liter soda* - ManOfFewWords
*Hot dogs* - ManOfFewWords
*Hot dog buns* - ManOfFewWords
*Condiments* *(ketchup, mustard)* - ManOfFewWords
*S'mores (graham crackers, marshmallows, chocolate)*- Valtron

*Football* - ManOfFewWords
*Volleyball* - min0taur
*Frisbee* - ManOfFewWords
*Pail & Shovel* - Valtron

________________
Here's the forecast:


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Pretty damn official.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow lol. Hopefully this thing comes through. Also, I'm a maybe :afr


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh damn, thank you for being organized!

So how do we want to do this? I can get there early and find a pit since I live the closest. Or maybe we should all just meet somewhere and find a pit. Everyone bring food, I guess. Someone needs to bring firewood and a lighter.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Valtron said:


> Oh damn, thank you for being organized!
> 
> So how do we want to do this? I can get there early and find a pit since I live the closest. Everyone bring food, I guess. Someone needs to bring firewood and a lighter.


I believe FoundAndLost and his friend are going to carpool with me. We can grab the wood and lighter and whatever else we need to bring on the way. I'll put together a list in the OP of stuff each person is bringing. I think everyone should know to bring their own beach towels and suntan lotion, etc.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Who's bringing the weed?

EDIT: It's not a work buddy. It's basuraeuropea.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I so want in.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

matty said:


> I so want in.


Sure, I'll swing by and pick you up. :lol


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

FoundAndLost said:


> Sure, I'll swing by and pick you up. :lol


Can you text me as your leaving. Just like a good 18 hours warning.

I was there in October last year. Oh the memories.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I might be able to bring a bunch of pallets from work before all the bums take them and we can use that for fire wood.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

ManOfFewWords said:


> I believe FoundAndLost and his friend are going to carpool with me. We can grab the wood and lighter and whatever else we need to bring on the way. I'll put together a list in the OP of stuff each person is bringing. I think everyone should know to bring their own beach towels and suntan lotion, etc.


I agree. Good plan.

Now do we want to meet somewhere and walk over or what? Should we exchange numbers? I suppose I could drive down sometime in the next couple of days and try to find a fire ring.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Valtron said:


> I agree. Good plan.
> 
> Now do we want to meet somewhere and walk over or what? Should we exchange numbers? I suppose I could drive down sometime in the next couple of days and try to find a fire ring.


That does sound cheaper to walk. How do you claim a ring days in advance? And yes we all need to exchange numbers or everyone's going to have a panic attack if we can't find each other.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

ManOfFewWords said:


> That does sound cheaper to walk. How do you claim a ring days in advance? And yes we all need to exchange numbers or everyone's going to have a panic attack if we can't find each other.


Well I mean I can choose one for us to meet at. Or we can all walk over and find one. I just remembered there's a Jack in the Box close to the sand, so that would work as a meeting spot. Don't know how long we can park there though. Plus, it's going to be a pain to drag all our stuff over.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Valtron said:


> Well I mean I can choose one for us to meet at. Or we can all walk over and find one. I just remembered there's a Jack in the Box close to the sand, so that would work as a meeting spot. Don't know how long we can park there though. Plus, it's going to be a pain to drag all our stuff over.


How much is the parking? (I haven't been there in years)


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

ManOfFewWords said:


> How much is the parking? (I haven't been there in years)


$15 :no


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Valtron said:


> $15 :no


Not bad if everyone driving with me chips in. I'd rather not have to walk a long ways carrying a bunch of ****.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Here's the address to the Jack in the Box: 17243 PCH, Sunset Beach, CA 
You can Google Map street view it. It's pretty easy to find.‎


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Valtron said:


> Here's the address to the Jack in the Box: 17243 PCH, Sunset Beach, CA
> You can Google Map street view it. It's pretty easy to find.‎


This will be our street meetup.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

ManOfFewWords said:


> This will be our street meetup.


Okay, so meet on the sand, or I'll find a pit and text you which number it is? Or should I make a sign, lol.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Valtron said:


> Okay, so meet on the sand, or I'll find a pit and text you which number it is? Or should I make a sign, lol.


Just do this, but change it to "SAS".


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

U guys should take pictures.. Or at least one


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

^ Why not join us?



ManOfFewWords said:


> Just do this, but change it to "SAS".


Okay. Or just look for a loner. :um


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Valtron said:


> ^ Why not join us?


I'm scared of a group meetup.. And actually I'm supposed to go see a movie with someone from this site the same day


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> I'm scared of a group meetup.. And actually I'm supposed to go see a movie with someone from this site the same day


I understand, have fun. Also, your username amuses me.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

jealousisjelly said:


> I'm scared of a group meetup.. And actually I'm supposed to go see a movie with someone from this site the same day


Honestly, I'd be more nervous about a one on one. Too bad you can't go though. Enjoy the movie, man.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Taaylah said:


> Put me down as a maybe. I'll know by this weekend if I can go or not.


Please do, we need another female. :um


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

This meetup was extended to Social Anxiety Busters of OC. Chances are, lots more people will come now. I think whenever someone posts a meetup like this on that site, at least 10 people show up. So, I'll try to monitor what's going on there as well as here so everyone's on the same page.

http://www.meetup.com/shygroup/events/132415652/


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Alright. Well then ....do you want to get there early to set up or what? Since we're the ones planning this. Or maybe I'm over planning/thinking. *shrug* I have a tendency to do that.


----------



## min0taur (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey people you can count me in! ManOfFewWords, good job  I've got a bunch of other stuff to do on that day so I might be a little late.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Valtron said:


> Alright. Well then ....do you want to get there early to set up or what? Since we're the ones planning this. Or maybe I'm over planning/thinking. *shrug* I have a tendency to do that.


FoundAndLost won't get to my house until about 3, so from there it will take us 30-45 minutes to reach the beach. You shouldn't be alone in setting up. I wouldn't worry about setting up early. Maybe you can help plan a general location to claim our stake. If others get there early then we can direct them to where we're going to be. Communication is going to be key in making this work. I'll PM you my number.



min0taur said:


> Hey people you can count me in! ManOfFewWords, good job  I've got a bunch of other stuff to do on that day so I might be a little late.


Awesome man! Hope to see you there.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Gotcha. 4:00/5:00 is actually a better time considering it won't even be dark til 8:00. Anyway, I'll try and drive over there tomorrow and pick out a fire pit. Though I'm not sure if I'll have to pay admission to get in. Hmmm. If I figure it out, I'll report back here with a #. That'll make life a lot easier.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh crap, unless someone takes it. OKAY A LIFEGUARD TOWER TO LOOK FOR.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Taaylah said:


> Put me down as a maybe. I'll know by this weekend if I can go or not.


Hope you can make it.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

yeah, i'm a maybe still - will rsvp definitively soon!


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

I am also a maybe


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

coffeeandflowers said:


> I am also a maybe


Hope to see you there.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I posted a comprehensive list of supplies in the OP. If anyone committed to going wants to volunteer to bring something, post in here.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Valtron said:


> I understand, have fun. Also, your username amuses me.


oh cool! u know where its from??!



Valtron said:


> Please do, we need another female.


that reminds me of that scene from this is the end... hope ur comfortable!!


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

jealousisjelly said:


> that reminds me of that scene from this is the end... hope ur comfortable!!


:lol

I would bring my gf, but she has work and lives far.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> yeah, i'm a maybe still - will rsvp definitively soon!


Hope you can go.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

I'm surprised you all didn't invite calichick, TBH


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Earl of Lemongrab said:


> I'm surprised you all didn't invite calichick, TBH


We did, she's the firewood.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> oh cool! u know where its from??


I don't, sorry. It's just funny to say out loud. :teeth



FoundAndLost said:


> We did, she's the firewood.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

FoundAndLost said:


> We did, she's the firewood.


:yes


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Come on, you guys are being mean. Calichick is my homegirl, don't hate on her just cause she tells it like it is.
Srsly though, you could have taken pics of her...think about it


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

calichick is hilarious dude...


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

jealousisjelly said:


> calichick is hilarious dude...


^Exacrly why she's my homegirl


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

jealousisjelly said:


> calichick is *a *hilarious dude...


Fixed and:yes


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

ocean93 said:


> I might go


Awesome


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

i know im not part of this but it makes me kind of proud for some reason lol... i think we're the only place active in the gatherings section...


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

I might go too, supposed to work next week but I just got temporarily medically disqualified from work due to injury, I'm about a 5 hour drive from you guys so I might just rent a Chevy Spark & drive my injured *** over there


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

is anyone allowed to go?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Just a warning. Don't expect me to be a ball of sunshine.


----------



## min0taur (Nov 17, 2012)

FoundAndLost said:


> Just a warning. Don't expect me to be a ball of sunshine.


No negative thoughts man! I'm keeping an open mind and have respect for people who face their fears and stuff.. I'm sure everyone is at least a little nervous, some more than others. We all come from different places anxiety-wise.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

ExotikTamale said:


> I might go too, supposed to work next week but I just got temporarily medically disqualified from work due to injury, I'm about a 5 hour drive from you guys so I might just rent a Chevy Spark & drive my injured *** over there


That would be epic.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Is anyone planning on actually going in the water?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

min0taur said:


> No negative thoughts man! I'm keeping an open mind and have respect for people who face their fears and stuff.. I'm sure everyone is at least a little nervous, some more than others. We all come from different places anxiety-wise.


I'm not nervous about it at all. I'm just letting you know that I'm a depressing person. I can tell that some are pretty nervous though.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Valtron said:


> Is anyone planning on actually going in the water?


And get eaten by a shark?


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

ManOfFewWords said:


> And get eaten by a shark?


That would be very memorable....


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I would go if I could drive


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

omofca said:


> I would go if I could drive


Are you in OC?


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Valtron said:


> Are you in OC?


No, I'm in Bakersfield. It's about three hours north.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

omofca said:


> No, I'm in Bakersfield. It's about three hours north.


Bummer. Otherwise I'd recommend carpooling.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Id like to go, but I probably couldnt be there until like 8 cause I got school til 4 and thqen I gotta come home, change and I live about an Hr away from huningto beach


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> Id like to go, but I probably couldnt be there until like 8 cause I got school til 4 and thqen I gotta come home, change and I live about an Hr away from huningto beach


We plan on staying till 10, when the beach closes. So we should still be there when you come, if you do.


----------



## min0taur (Nov 17, 2012)

Does anybody know if there will be volleyball nets nearby? I'm thinking of buying a volleyball, but I'm low on cash so I'll find out by tomorrow morning if I can bring it. :no I want to provide at least something.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

This is probably gonna be the biggest meetup of SAS members. Imagine how awkward it would be if none of us talked? lol


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

min0taur said:


> Does anybody know if there will be volleyball nets nearby? I'm thinking of buying a volleyball, but I'm low on cash so I'll find out by tomorrow morning if I can bring it. :no I want to provide at least something.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

ocean93 said:


> what do you guys have in mind well be doing once were there?


I was wondering this as well lol. There is a chance it might be awkward.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't think in terms of 'this is going to be awkward'. I just imagine the possibilities of things I can do. Kick back in a chair and watch the ocean and people. Chat and bond with the people around me. Go out and swim in the water. Throw a football/frisbee around. Play volleyball. Make sand castles. Cover up someone in sand to their neck. Make a bonfire. Drink. Cook hotdogs. Take loads of pictures. Lay on a towel and get a tan. Listen to music. Read. Gather around the fire at night making smores and talking. This isn't rocket science. Just enjoy yourselves and each others company. It'll be fun and relaxing.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> I don't think in terms of 'this is going to be awkward'. I just imagine the possibilities of things I can do. Kick back in a chair and watch the ocean and people. Chat and bond with the people around me. Go out and swim in the water. Throw a football/frisbee around. Play volleyball. Make sand castles. Cover up someone in sand to their neck. Make a bonfire. Drink. Cook hotdogs. Take loads of pictures. Lay on a towel and get a tan. Listen to music. Read. Gather around the fire at night making smores and talking. This isn't rocket science. Just enjoy yourselves and each others company.


Sounds good. :yes By drink, do you mean alcohol?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

whatevzers said:


> Sounds good. :yes By drink, do you mean alcohol?


Any beverage.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Any beverage.


Oh ok. Forget I said anything lol. Anyway, it should be fun. Whether or not I make it, hope you guys have a blast!


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

I bought a pail, people. We're making sand castles.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Taaylah said:


> Ok I'm 98% sure I'm going


Cool


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

No alcohol, guys. If any of you were thinking of bringing any. The HB beach police are always watching. It's strict as **** down there.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

ManOfFewWords said:


>


Nice, a hotel right next to the meetup, hopefully I can get booked without a reservation, getting my debit card replaced at the moment, how many people from meetup.com are actually planning to go?


----------



## min0taur (Nov 17, 2012)

Valtron said:


> I bought a pail, people. We're making sand castles.


Sounds like fun I can't remember the last time I made a sand castle


----------



## enpyre (Mar 16, 2011)

Pretty sure I'll be attending. Just gotta do a last minute shift switch at work. Ill be coming from northside of L.A. tho so, maybe a little late.

also, basura -- GO.

should be interesting


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

does anyone how many people are going from that other site?


----------



## min0taur (Nov 17, 2012)

ok im bringing a volleyball


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

jealousisjelly said:


> does anyone how many people are going from that other site?


There were more, but now it's just two others (both girls).


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

min0taur said:


> ok im bringing a volleyball


Someone is gonna get spiked on.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

irebat said:


> Pretty sure I'll be attending. Just gotta do a last minute shift switch at work. Ill be coming from northside of L.A. tho so, maybe a little late.
> 
> also, basura -- GO.
> 
> should be interesting


Ok. I'm going to update location info in this thread. I'll PM you my numbers if you need to get a hold of me.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Parking along the beach where we're meeting up (Bolsa Chica SB) costs $15. I'm trying to figure out if there are secret areas that people can park for free. I will keep you guys updated. But for now:


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Taaylah said:


> So we're not meeting at that Jack in the Box anymore?


The jack in the box is literally right next to the area on the beach that we're going to post at. There is a public parking lot right above jack in the box when looking at it on google maps. When I get down there today, I'm going to scope out the parking situation. For now, park at the "Random parking lot" next to JITB. Typically, carpooling is vital when people visit beaches to cut down on parking costs. Since everyone is on their own schedule, that makes it hard to know exactly who is coming at what time. Once Valtron and FoundAndLost and I get there for set up, I doubt we're going to be waiting at Jack in the box every hour for more people to arrive. That's why I'm going extra early to assess where people can park (i.e. residential neighborhoods).

Question to everyone: What time do you plan on arriving?


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm parking at the beach because I don't want to drag all my stuff. If you're bringing a lot of stuff, I suggest you do the same. That "random parking lot" looks far away.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Taaylah said:


> Either at 4 or 20-30 min. before that. Also depends on traffic.





Valtron said:


> I'm parking at the beach because I don't want to drag all my stuff. If you're bringing a lot of stuff, I suggest you do the same.


Okay, so I've been reading a lot of reviews on Yelp, and everyone is saying that you can park at the lots that I circled in red for free. That's what a lot of people do.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Okay, so I've been reading a lot of reviews on Yelp, and everyone is saying that you can park at the lots that I circled in red for free. That's what a lot of people do.


Is that what you'll be doing?

And as a basic safety precaution, make sure you feel comfortable walking that far from the beach at night.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Valtron said:


> Is that what you'll be doing?
> 
> And as a basic safety precaution, make sure you feel comfortable walking that far from the beach at night.


I'd rather park on the beach. But maybe people can park at the free lot and then carpool down the street to save money?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Taaylah said:


> Either at 4 or 20-30 min. before that. Also depends on traffic.


Do you have a cooler you can bring (empty one)?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Taaylah said:


> Yeah but it's kind of small. I have a bigger one I think let me go look for it.
> 
> Ok I found the bigger one. I'll bring it.


Awesome! Thank you.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh, and BRING A JACKET! It's going to get cold at night.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Bad news, I won't be able to go after all, I can't get a rental car since I currently don't have a debit card, they take cash but also require a huge *** deposit & a crap load of check stubs, I'll join you guys next time I suppose


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

ExotikTamale said:


> Bad news, I won't be able to go after all, I can't get a rental car since I currently don't have a debit card, they take cash but also require a huge *** deposit & a crap load of check stubs, I'll join you guys next time I suppose


Bummer!!! If all goes well, we can try another meetup sometime.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

If anyone has a shovel (for building sand castles) please bring one.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

so do you guys know about how many people are going? from sas and the meetup thingy?


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Man I wish I could be there, anyhow, have fun you guys, hopefully everything goes well


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

We are at lifeguard tower number 24. Best way to get in is at the bolsa chica entrance.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Great turn out, I'd say. 9 people. :clap


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Geeeezz I wish the Toronto meetups were as organised as this. Ours just consist of us meeting at a location and then walking/talking for 10-15 mins until we find a random bar or restaurant lol. 
Hope you all had fun.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

infamous93 said:


> Geeeezz I wish the Toronto meetups were as organised as this. Ours just consist of us meeting at a location and then walking/talking for 10-15 mins until we find a random bar or restaurant lol.
> Hope you all had fun.


Well we had a little bit of confusion, but we figured it out.
How many people show up?


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Valtron said:


> Well we had a little bit of confusion, but we figured it out.
> How many people show up?


I've been to a few, it usually ranges from 3 to 6


----------



## Alwaysanxiousgirl (Aug 29, 2012)

How was the meetup??


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Alwaysanxiousgirl said:


> How was the meetup??


Overall, it went well. We had 9 people in total, one who came from the other meetup group (so 8 SASers). We splashed in the water, threw some footballs, and sat around a bonfire roasting hotdogs. ManofFewWords should have some pictures up.


----------



## Alwaysanxiousgirl (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm glad it went well. I don't know if I would have gone even if I could have, though. I got a little anxious just skimming through your guys' plans on this thread lol


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Wish I coulda went. :/


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Qolselanu said:


> Wish I coulda went. :/


Are you in Los Angeles or Louisiana? Lol.


----------



## min0taur (Nov 17, 2012)

I was late.. Sorry everyone! Looks like I missed out on a great time


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

infamous93 said:


> Geeeezz I wish the Toronto meetups were as organised as this. Ours just consist of us meeting at a location and then walking/talking for 10-15 mins until we find a random bar or restaurant lol.
> Hope you all had fun.


who needs 2 be organized when we got tru luv


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Great meetup. Hope to see some pics


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

matty said:


> Great meetup. Hope to see some pics


There are a ton posted in the Members Photo Album forum section.


----------

